# Zipper'd HR10-250, Manual upgrade using Slicer, now for the rehack



## jangeador (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello,

First time poster, long time reader. I zipper'd my HR10-250, then I installed the hacks, then I manually upgraded to 6.3a using the Slicer which supposedly kept all the hacks. Can someone point me in the direction that I should go now? I was thinking of reenabling the hacks (second part of the zipper) but I am not sure how everything will work. Can someone tell me if this is the right move, or how to reenable my hacks again.

Thanks,

jangeador.
HR10-250 (242 hrs)
Samsung SR4040 (235 hrs)
Directv R10 (standard)


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

jangeador said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time poster, long time reader. I zipper'd my HR10-250, then I installed the hacks, then I manually upgraded to 6.3a using the Slicer which supposedly kept all the hacks. Can someone point me in the direction that I should go now? I was thinking of reenabling the hacks (second part of the zipper) but I am not sure how everything will work. Can someone tell me if this is the right move, or how to reenable my hacks again.
> 
> ...


Your hacks should still be in place. You may have to run the var-symlinks.sh scripts to enable hacks that expect to be in var.


----------



## jangeador (Oct 17, 2006)

Can you please tell me how I can run the symlinks. I cannot find that file.

thanks


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Should be in the Enhancements folder.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

./var-symlinks.sh


----------



## jangeador (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, I got it.


----------



## jangeador (Oct 17, 2006)

Another question. I installed MFS_FTP on my Tivo and everything seems to have gone well. I read all the instructions and I am now able to connect to the tivo on port 3105. The thing is that when I connect all I can see are a list of folders that appears to be empty. The folders that I see are: asx, bat, tmf, txt, ty, ty+, xml and two empty text files: phoenix.txt and shutdown.txt. I know that I am missing something basic because I have looked through the forums and nobody else seems to have run into this. Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

jangeador said:


> Another question. I installed MFS_FTP on my Tivo and everything seems to have gone well. I read all the instructions and I am now able to connect to the tivo on port 3105. The thing is that when I connect all I can see are a list of folders that appears to be empty. The folders that I see are: asx, bat, tmf, txt, ty, ty+, xml and two empty text files: phoenix.txt and shutdown.txt. I know that I am missing something basic because I have looked through the forums and nobody else seems to have run into this. Please help.
> 
> Thank you.


Do you have any shows on the tivo?


----------



## jangeador (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, I ran cyphercheck and it shows me that the shows are there and they are unencrypted, this is the output

```
CipherCheck - based on CipherCheck.tcl by AlphaWolf_HK

TyStream encryption is currently disabled.

Here is the status of your current recordings:

Encrypted CSO Set Stream Name
--------- ------- -----------
No        No      The Soup
No        No      Seinfeld
No        No      Seinfeld
No        No      Seinfeld
No        No      Seinfeld
No        No      Seinfeld
No        No      Seinfeld
No        No      Nip/Tuck
No        No      House
No        No      Seinfeld
No        No      Seinfeld
No        No      Seinfeld
More...
```


----------

